# Applying for 820; Medicare



## kimkimkim (Oct 1, 2013)

Good day!

I would like to ask if I am eligible to apply for a Medicare card?
I am under Bridging Visa C at the moment, I have applied for 820/801 and I already got my Acknowledgement Letter. I was previously from PMV 300.

I'm also 2 months pregnant. 
My husband is holding PR, but going to take his Citizenship Oath Taking this December. 

I have read from their form that applicants applying for permanent residency and living in Australia can apply for Medicare.
So will I be eligible?

and

People who have applied for a permanent resident visa may be eligible for the Medicare if they have a visa authorising their stay in Australia and:

have permission to work
(which in my case I dont have, BVC with work restrictions)

OR

their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an
Australian permanent resident visa

Documents required
•current passport or travel document for each person being enrolled
•valid visa or original visa grant letter for each person being enrolled
•where the applicants do not have permission to work, it is necessary to provide proof of their relationship with a spouse, parent or child who is an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident visa holder. 

Any insights? Thank you very much! And every answer is very much appreciated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is best if you go and ask Medicare tomorrow or give them a call considering you are on a BVC. I am not sure if that makes any difference. 

Please let us know what the verdict is.


----------



## Melody (Nov 3, 2014)

You will be eligible once your 820 is granted because then you will be considered as "applying for permanent visa" (the 801, as the partner visa comes in one package 820/801).

And yes that means your partner has to be either a PR or citizen (obviously).

I know because I came on subclass 300 too, and when I was on bridging visa I couldn't get a Medicare. But you can ring them to reconfirm if you like 

Once you got your 820, you can apply for your blue interim Medicare that valids for 6 months.


----------



## Melody (Nov 3, 2014)

When did you apply for the 820?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Melody said:


> I know because I came on subclass 300 too, and when I was on bridging visa I couldn't get a Medicare. But you can ring them to reconfirm if you like .
> 
> Once you got your 820, you can apply for your blue interim Medicare that valids for 6 months.


This is incorrect. You can apply for Medicare once you lodge the 820 you don't need to wait for it to be approved.

Also the blue interim card is valid for 12 months and you automatically get a new one after that. I am not 100% sure if it is automatic when you get PR or you have to tell Medicare.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Kim,

Congratulations on the good news  Hope you're doing well.
Yes! If one has applied for an onshore (820/801) partner visa, they are eligible to apply for medicare card with the Acknowledgement letter of their visa application.

I was told by the young lady who processed my paperwork at medicare that the interim (bluish) medicare card is valid for 12 months from the date of issue and that I'll be sent a new one in the mail (green color) card if this one expires or when my permanent partner visa is approved.

I'm guessing the Immigration department and medicare can update each other because when I went to register for medicare, Immigration had put a note on my file requesting the lady at the counter to check my original marriage certificate before approving/processing the application. Lucky I was carrying all my original documents with me 

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Melody (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the correction Mish!

But how weird Ive been having my blue interim card for 2 years and it was valid for 6 months each. I was thinking how inconvenient. They sent me new card like every few months 

And once I got my 801, I didnt need to go to Medicare. They were already informed by Immi and I received my green card in the mail.

But I applied 2 years ago, so things might change ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe has changed. My husband's is valid for 12 months.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Maybe has changed. My husband's is valid for 12 months.


Mine too


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Medicare*

Yes, it seems that Medicare is pretty efficient and linked to the DIBP database.



Becky26 said:


> Mine too


----------



## kimkimkim (Oct 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> It is best if you go and ask Medicare tomorrow or give them a call considering you are on a BVC. I am not sure if that makes any difference.
> 
> Please let us know what the verdict is.


Hi, Mish! Thanks for the reply. I think I read it before somewhere that if someone has a visa with no work allowed, they are not eligible to get a medicare. But upon reading on the form, I read that "where the applicants do not have permission to work, it is necessary to provide proof of their relationship with a spouse, parent or child who is an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident visa holder" So, I was thinking I may still be eligible.

I went to Medicare in Canberra this morning, they gave me form to answer, and the lady at the counter just asked me if I have my Visa grant letter (Ack from 820/801 app) & my BVC. I also gave my passport, Marriage Certificate andthe Receipt of my application (bought it just incase)

They told me they are going to send the application to Sydney. They didn't gave me anythying. I have read that others are getting a piece of paper with their Medicare Card on it while waiting for the Blue Card.

I will update what is going to be the verdict


----------



## kimkimkim (Oct 1, 2013)

Melody said:


> When did you apply for the 820?


I applied a month ago. I just got BVC cause I didnt notice that my PMV is already expired. Which made things complicated.


----------



## kimkimkim (Oct 1, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> Congratulations on the good news  Hope you're doing well.
> Yes! If one has applied for an onshore (820/801) partner visa, they are eligible to apply for medicare card with the Acknowledgement letter of their visa application.
> ...


Hi, Becky! Thanks for the reply.

I went to Medicare this morning and they gave a form to fillup. After awhile they called me, then asked to the Visa Grant Letter (which in my case is just my Acknowledgment letter and my BVC)

They also asked for a copy of my Passport, Marriage Certificate and I bought our Visa receipt application (just incase they asked)

I am just a bit worried if my BVC will affect my Medicare application.

It so expensive to do all the checkups and lab test without it. We already spend $850 just for my lab test and checkup at GP.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

kimkimkim said:


> But upon reading on the form, I read that "where the applicants do not have permission to work, it is necessary to provide proof of their relationship with a spouse, parent or child who is an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident visa holder" So, I was thinking I may still be eligible.





kimkimkim said:


> Hi, Becky! Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I went to Medicare this morning and they gave a form to fillup. After awhile they called me, then asked to the Visa Grant Letter (which in my case is just my Acknowledgment letter and my BVC)
> 
> ...


Hey Kim,

No worries, happy to help 
As per the information in your post addressed to Mish, you do have the documents required by medicare and that would make you eligible to register.

I just had a read of the medicare application form and I think you should be able to get it without any issues. Many applicants in the past who weren't on a BVC and had the usual BVA had issues with people working in medicare because they don't know that even the applicants who are awaiting decision on their partner visa are eligible for medicare.

I hope you get your card soon so you won't have spend a fortune on the routine tests. Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

i got medicare the other day, as stated its valid for 12 months


----------

